# Public land birds



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone have any advice or experience on public land after Thanksgiving. Thinking if Berlin but really not motivated to waste the gas and time.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I rabbit hunt on some public areas in S/W Ohio and occasionally we'll jump. a bird or two in Jan or Feb. It'll be pheasant hunting, unlike the realease day pheasant shooting  
Try hunting the edges that border private land or no hunting zones were birds my have escaped the initial hunting pressure. One thing for sure they will be few and far between but there's always a chance


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

James30 said:


> Anyone have any advice or experience on public land after Thanksgiving. Thinking if Berlin but really not motivated to waste the gas and time.


Absolutely! I've hunted Berlin for years after the last stocking and into the new year(not so much this current season unfortunately-yet). Can't say I've done 'great' but enough action to make me keep wanting to go back. I will say if you don't have a decent hunting dog, you're chances are greatly reduced! The key is to hunt the most tangled, gnarly, areas you can find. If you're not getting scratched and cussing!, you're not in the right areas where birds have enough COVER to survive.(i. e.-Do not hunt the open fields or clear, open woods! Birds are there only after stocking night until someone bumps them into heavy cover or predators get them!) The worst case scenario, at least you're outside and getting some good(free) cardio!


----------



## Clay Breaken (Oct 24, 2014)

James30 said:


> Anyone have any advice or experience on public land after Thanksgiving. Thinking if Berlin but really not motivated to waste the gas and time.


----------



## PheasantGuy2010 (Dec 9, 2017)

James30 said:


> Anyone have any advice or experience on public land after Thanksgiving. Thinking if Berlin but really not motivated to waste the gas and time.


There are stragglers out there after Thanksgiving and when guys purchase birds at Sunrise Harvest Pheasant Farm to train their dogs at the training grounds you get escapies! There is no bag limit and you can hunt hens (Have to have tags and receipts if you go over bag limit though)... its great!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I belong to a sportsman's club that stocks pheasant during the season. There are always holdovers. Every day that goes by they get a little smarter and figure out more and more what their legs are for! 

These birds will hold for a point right off the truck, but it doesn't take too long for that to go away. And our club has some of the most God awful thickets you could imagine. If you don't have a good Dog, you have no chance!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Which club?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mahoning Sportsmen's Club in Hillsville, PA.


----------

